# wireless printer



## sst1226 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi everyone! I have an HP wireless printer 3050 j610. I was wondering why it won't print when the desktop computer is off or in standby. When I turn on or "awaken" the desktop, the printer will start printing what ever I was printing from my laptop. How can I get that printer to print regardless if the desktop is on or not? The desktop is running windows xp, and the laptop is running windows7. The destop is wired to the router direct, and the laptop is wireless. The printer is completley wireless (no wires attached). 
Thank You!
sst1226


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It would appear the desktop is "sharing" the wireless printer from what you describe.

Go into your printer properties and ports. What is listed for the port? \\pcname\printer share name?


----------



## sst1226 (Aug 13, 2006)

Port is CNOAF2C3X205HX 
Description is "hp network re-discovery port monitor" 
Printer is HP Deskjet 3050 J610 Series (Network)

That's the one checked under properties.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

When you setup this network printer did you go into the printers menu and set a ip address for the printer?


----------



## sst1226 (Aug 13, 2006)

I think so, but in the event I didn't, how would I check it, and setit. It works with all computers on the network, but the computer I intially set it up with has to be on. If i want to print using my laptop, It will not print till I turn on my desktop (the one i used to setup the printer). No computer is hard wired to the printer. 
Thanks!
sst1226


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02497809.pdf

start with the connectivity section.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

is it plugged into your router or computer?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

neither. Its wireless or usb connection. Its not connected to the pc except wirelessly


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Wand3r3r said:


> neither. Its wireless or usb connection. Its not connected to the pc except wirelessly



you missed my point. I want to see how the printer is actually connected to the network- if it is. . I happen to have that printer.


----------



## sst1226 (Aug 13, 2006)

It's not plugged into anything, just the a/c outlet. There are no wired connections to the router or computer. Fully wireless. It does print from the desktop computer and from the laptop, via wireless, but if the desktop is off or in standby, it won't allow the laptop to print. When I start up the desktop, the printing starts, even if it's 2 hrs later that I start the desktop. Does that help you out at all?

Thanks,
sst1226


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

from the manual I pointed you to. You need to redo this part of your setup. Delete this printer off both pc and laptop and follow these instructions.

Traditional Wireless Connection
To connect the HP All-in-One to an integrated wireless WLAN 802.11 network, you will
need the following:
❑ A wireless 802.11 network that includes a wireless router or access point.
If you connect the HP All-in-One on a wireless network that has Internet access, HP
recommends that you use a wireless router (access point or base station) that uses
Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP).
❑ A desktop computer or laptop with either wireless networking support, or a network
interface card (NIC). The computer must be connected to the wireless network that
you intend to install the HP All-in-One on.
❑ Network name (SSID).
❑ WEP key or WPA Passphrase (if needed).
To connect the product
1. Insert the product Software CD in the computer CD-ROM drive.
2. Follow the instructions on the screen.
When you are prompted, connect the product to the computer using the USB setup
cable included in the box. Follow the onscreen prompts to enter your wireless network
settings. The product will attempt to connect to the network. If the connection fails,
follow the prompts to correct the problem, and then try again.
3. When the setup is finished, you will be prompted to disconnect the USB cable and
test the wireless network connection. Once the product connects successfully to the
network, install the software on each computer that will use the product over the
network.

Windows, during the printer installation will ask do you want to share the printer. Answer NO to the question.


----------



## PSKID20 (Sep 15, 2011)

if it is not a network printer you will not be able to print unless the desktop is on.

someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It IS a network printer. It connects wirelessly not wired. It just needs to be setup correctly is all.


----------



## sst1226 (Aug 13, 2006)

i need to reinstall the printer per instructions above, even though it is installed already....correct? Why should I answer "NO" to "share the printer"? Isn't that what I want to do? Just looking for clarification.

Thanks,
sst1226


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You answer No to sharing the printer because you don't want to share the printer. That is what you are doing now which results in your pc having to be on vs each printing to the printer via the router/wirelessly


----------

